
Filepicker.io JS V1 - Full filesystem API in Javascript - liyanchang
https://www.filepicker.io/products/javascript_v1/
======
kennystone
Being able to write files to a filepicker url - which ends up in a users cloud
account - is very powerful stuff. We're using it to automatically sync zip
files that take a long time for us to process. Having a very easy to use layer
of abstraction for all these cloud APIs is brilliant.

------
firefoxman1
This has probably been discussed before, but why the huge gap in price between
free and "Pro"? Why not make "Free" a max of 500 uploads/month and a "Starter"
tier that costs $10.00/month for 5,000 uploads?

~~~
karamazov
My guess is it's more valuable to have the people with 500 < x < 5,000
uploads/month comfortably try it out for free, and possibly upgrade, than
debate whether or not it makes sense to spend $10.

~~~
liyanchang
Accurate. Also, the free plan is very generous at the moment as we want to
reward our earliest users. A small tier might make a lot of sense later on.

------
uams
whoa. you can read and write on their urls? pretty slick as it actually looks
like a js file system.

It's super interesting; javascript is okay, but any shortcomings seem to be
solved by other people.

Inconsistencies and ease of use- Jquery Filesystem- Filepicker Code
organization - Backbone etc.

------
jameswyse
I really wanted to use your service in the past but I couldn't justify paying
so much just for image conversion.. I see it now comes as standard! Thank you!

------
deskamess
From the documentation it appears that you can write to any file if you have
filepicker.picked it. Is this true even if the file was outside the browser
file system sandbox? For example I select /home/me/myfile.txt ? Assume the
file has write permissions for anyone. Can you write directly to myfile.txt?
Or is a push to S3 + download involved.

~~~
liyanchang
There are some files where it is not possible to write back. Local files is a
good example of this. We throw a 409 HTTP error for files like that. You can
of course write to the s3 copy.

------
silverlight
Saw that you guys changed your pricing to per file (specifically, it says per
FPURL created). Does that mean if I have a user upload a file, and then
convert that file by cropping/resizing it, each time I convert it that also
counts as a "file" toward my monthly quota? Or are conversions of uploaded
files "free"?

~~~
ananddass
we don't charge on conversions of uploaded files. Let me know if you have more
questions at adass at filepicker.io and I'd be happy to help.

 __ _EDIT_ __Ah. I misunderstood. While we don't charge on conversions, we do
create a new filelink for each conversion which is counted under your quota.

If you're on the free plan and think this will hurt you ability to test us
out, let me know. If you're on the pro plan and it's hindering your ability to
use us, also let us know. We'll work something out.

------
nkurz
I'm reading through the docs, but not quite understanding the architecture. Is
Amazon S3 specially privileged over the other cloud services, or is it just
being used as an example? Do all file requests mediated by the Filepicker.io
servers, or can one go straight from browser to 3rd party storage?

~~~
liyanchang
Hi there.

Currently S3 is the only support backend storage. More are on the way. We take
requests from customers seriously and so far we've heard rackspace, google,
and dropbox. Feel free to send me an email at liyan@filepicker.io with your
preference.

All files are mediated by fp.io. This lets us do interesting thing like
implementing tcp/ip on tcp/ip. That is, we chunk up large files into
manageable bits, retry, and reassemble on our servers.

------
matthew-wegner
Any guidance on upgrading to the V1 API? I'd love to use the file extension
limits instead of the MIME types (which can't target some files like *.ipa)...

~~~
liyanchang
Should be pretty straightforward. If it's not, shoot me an email and tell me
where I messed up ;D

getFile is now replaced by the more explicit calls: pick and store.

If you're using the widget, data-fp-extension is now available.

------
thethimble
Nice work FP.io team!

~~~
liyanchang
Thanks. The support of the community is really encouraging and keeps us going.
Always be shipping. :D

------
lux
More great stuff you guys!

------
Hello71
Where's creat?

~~~
brettcvz
Being able to create arbitrary files without asking the user gets into some
nasty security issues, so we went with "export" instead. Once the user selects
where they want to save the file to, you can then perform .read's and .write's
on it

------
easymovet
would this work in node.js?

~~~
liyanchang
No reason why not. Give it a spin and let us know how it goes. Also happy to
help if you run into issues.

------
watty
Is there any way to block YC posts?

